# Getting new tires on the truck....any suggestions?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well, I've got 60K on my first set on the truck and it's time for a new set.

Come on guys....I need some dependable rubber (hold the jokes)....suggestions???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Get at least 6 ply...I have Toyo 6 ply on mine.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Depends what your driving priorities are: highway vs mud, ice vs mud, etc.

I like the BFG TA-KO's - plenty of grip, but not too loud on highway, good in mud.

M.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I agree with MRN, those tires are awesome. I'm about to put on my second set... 185's will set you back around $190.00 a piece though.
Good luck with the new tires!


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

Cooper Discoverer A/T

Been real happy with mine...so far at least.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

My last set were Firestones after their problems with Fords - they were a real bargain - because they wanted to get folks back - they have been good tires

I have had good luck with tires plus up here

My daughter in Fargo had some big low prfile tires on her last car that were around $250 a piece  she called all over Fargo & Sears had the best price :huh:


----------



## greenheadIL (Oct 1, 2002)

Go with the Cooper Discoverer A/T 305's. I have a Chevy 3/4 ton 4x4 and they look sweet and drive and handle good too :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I like the BF goodrich ta-ko's.6-ply tire that doesnt have too hard of a compound that makes them slip on icey surfaces,and not to soft like the goodyears that wear out pretty quickly.I have 80,000 on mine and they are the best tires I have ever had.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I second the opinion on the BFG AT KOs, otherwise if you want something a little meatier I would look at the BFG Mud Terrian KMs. The MTs will wear faster and the AT is probably the best all-around tire for ND and your driving needs. If $$$$ is no concern, get Michelins. You can get 100,000 miles out of them.

Cooper does make a good tire for the money as well.

RC


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I forgot to mention,if you do any hunting in western ND,get 6-ply tires.On another pickup I owned I had what I think was 4-ply.Two flats in one weekend caused by the sharp rocks they use for graveling the roads out there.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I have had the BFG AT/KO's for two years on a 3/4ton chevy 4x4. They are pretty decent for traction although not quite as good as I had hoped for in deeper snow. They do tend to hydroplane some in heavy rain and they do throw rocks (important note if you trailer a boat on gravel, yes I have mud flaps). I would buy them again. Another good tire, and less expensive is the Wild Country A?T. The tread pattern is like the old Goodyear Wrangler A/T's which were my favorite tire.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Just got mine BFG KO's they look great on my rig. Now I guess I will have to test them out in some mud or snow this weekend! :beer:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Durango XTR's made by Hercules, I work in the oil field in western N.D. and these tires have by far held up the best of any I have tried. For me 20,000 miles on a set of tires is good, the last set I had went to about 25, 000. You can get them in 6, 8, or 10 ply, I would recommend the 8 ply. Highway noise was minimal yet they had excellent traction in mud, snow, anything you could throw at them.


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

I recommend the Bridgestone Dueler. I don't know if they make the tread pattern I currently have, but they are meatier on the outside which make them good for throwing mud and have a center tread that make them ideal for highway travel. I drive a lot of gravel and they've held up better than anything else I've owned. I wouldn't recommend the Wild Country A/T you get much less than what little you pay for 'em.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I will concur on the Bridgestones too. They are a more civilized than the BFGs (less *******, i like ******* though) and will be quieter on pavement and probably last longer too. Bridgestone makes a great tire. They are the parent company of Firestone, a Japanese company as well. I had a set of Duelers on my Land Cruiser and they were great, until I ran over a sharp stump and put it right though the tread. Then I went to the BFG MTs. Way more cool factor, but noisy as hell and they don't last as long.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Bridgestone just came out with a new Dueler called the Revo. Its supposed to be the most technologically advanced tire out there. I put a set on last sept 02 and they have been good. Not to noisy on the highway, good in snow, never do the mud bog thing so not sure if they will hold up to the scrutiny of some of the ******* types.


----------

